
We Should Embrace Our Age of Nuclear - cjdrake
https://quillette.com/2019/05/24/why-we-should-embrace-our-nuclear-era/
======
perfunctory
> In their decision, the AWG scientists are implicitly recognizing that
> nuclear energy is a permanent feature of human civilization

How do we know what they _implicitly_ recognize. They simply voted to "declare
the invention and testing of nuclear weapons as the beginning of the
Anthropocene"

